# Lets see your engine bays.



## ExZaCc (Dec 18, 2005)

the other day i was looking through the pictures threads and noticed we dont have an engine bay thread. SO here it is..

post up your engine bays.


on a side note, there was a picture i cant find anymore, it had on the intake side a combination of NISMO and HKS piping, if anyone has that pic please post it up PLEASE.


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

My engine bay !!!! Nearly finished, just a few bits to do and tidy.


----------



## Shakey Finch (Jul 5, 2005)

need to work out how to send a photo directly and not just a link like below...however...

http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m248/hawkwell1/IMG_0955.jpg


----------



## alex2005 (Jun 14, 2007)

Hows that


----------



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

*34*


----------



## Spearmint (Aug 7, 2005)

Loving that Manga style paint job!


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Harry said:


>



The legendary Itchiban? :thumbsup:


----------



## scby rex (Jul 7, 2008)

any closeups of the animie?^


----------



## HK power sports (May 1, 2008)

I came across this engine shot a little while back and i fell in love with it. i was actually wondering if anyone knew were i could find any info out on this car?


----------



## Kanzen (Aug 2, 2007)

Almost the way I want it....


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Mine*

All my own work-


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

The only up to date one I've got so apologies to Jason for pinching it....


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Smokey :smokin:


----------



## Phil69 (Sep 13, 2006)

Need to take another of the whole engine bay but this will do for now:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Nick - looks fantastic..

Alex; Jason wont mind - looks great!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Sorry, but I don't do spotlessly clean


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Fuggles said:


> Sorry, but I don't do spotlessly clean


Yeah, Nissan will deliver your 35 in the condition it will be kept...










lol


----------



## plkettle (Feb 2, 2004)




----------



## Huy (Jun 5, 2008)

Fuggles said:


> Sorry, but I don't do spotlessly clean


Love that shiny fuse box thingy. Is that a custom job? Nicely done.


----------



## loveofnissan (Jul 2, 2008)

HK power sports said:


> I came across this engine shot a little while back and i fell in love with it. i was actually wondering if anyone knew were i could find any info out on this car?


Thats the Amuse carbon R check out this link for some better pics :

Amuse Carbon R34 GT-R « Kultivate’s Weblog


----------



## jjpea (Aug 25, 2007)

moleman said:


> Yeah, Nissan will deliver your 35 in the condition it will be kept...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Huy said:


> Love that shiny fuse box thingy. Is that a custom job? Nicely done.


Available in the shop: 
http://www.gtr.co.uk/products-79.html


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

*Here's my engine bay*

The car has been slightly updated from this but I can't take any new pics yet cause' it's sitting over at the shop.


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

Fuggles said:


> Available in the shop:
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/products-79.html


Do those fit R34 GTR? I want.


----------



## Al_Star (Aug 22, 2007)

mine:


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

Mine...


----------



## KingSkyline77 (Jan 25, 2008)

These are some amazing Engine bays, all of your hard surely does pay off once its all finished. 

One day when I own a GTR of my own it will be as good or even better


----------



## scby rex (Jul 7, 2008)

some very hot rb26's in here, hot rb25's too!


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

Fuggles said:


> Available in the shop:
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/products-79.html


John - truth in advertising - the ones in the shop are a bit different, they don't have the plus/minus markings, but still look cool nonetheless.

-Aki


----------



## felixy69 (Jan 4, 2006)

here is mine
lok i even cut out the hood so u can see my engine and turbo !


----------



## steveyturbo (Dec 24, 2006)

here is a couple of mine


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)




----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Here's mine....


----------



## Bandit (Jul 2, 2004)

A few of mine


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Wow, stunning Bandit


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

MY 34



















MY 32 Trackcar


----------



## Richard Bell (Jun 29, 2001)




----------



## JUNSteve2 (Mar 23, 2008)

Alot of chrome there richard, thought Bandits engine bay was good, but I bet that takes some elbow grease stunning mate


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Here's mine:


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Here is mine at the mo...









But should look very different in a few weeks once ive finished putting this on...


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Steve,

 Do you plan on getting your bonnet shut? :chuckle:


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

I will have to modify the bonnet a little I think, but thats no big deal, always wanted a car with the engine poking out the bonnet.

That ticks one box. 

A car with a transbrake would be next...


----------



## frostmotorsport (Aug 10, 2007)

Scott, loooooove your engine bay! That's me - stark, clean, simple - gorgeous!! 

yes, I'm odd, I like minimalism, not bling.


----------



## boostdead33 (Jan 5, 2008)

*eninge bay*

mine nearly finished


----------



## binjoau (May 30, 2008)

Richard Bell said:


>


What turbos are those? They look sweet!


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

frostmotorsport said:


> Scott, loooooove your engine bay! That's me - stark, clean, simple - gorgeous!!
> 
> yes, I'm odd, I like minimalism, not bling.




Thanks very much.


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

It is not a skyline, but a friends cosworth RS, I helped build this engine, this must be the nicest / cleanest enginebay i have ever seen in a road car (yes it is a "daily" driver) 

Will take a few pic of mine tomorrow


----------



## Richf (Feb 8, 2007)




----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)




----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

Here is mine


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Here's some we've done recently:


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)




----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

nothing impressive but work in progress


----------



## boostdead33 (Jan 5, 2008)

sorry I know its OT but where do you guys get those carbon air diversion pannels from and how much?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Most of the traders here will sell you one, it depends what make you want


----------



## Si 186 (Apr 29, 2007)




----------



## scby rex (Jul 7, 2008)

eh, My suby, 105k miles I think its pretty clean, if you dont want it in here Ill take it down.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Gotta love subaru intercooler plumbing!!


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)




----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Awesome Glen  , bet it goes like **** too.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

55 wkws 
Ph33r
End of the year we will wake it up with the new engine Im making, should make close to 200hp (crank) atmo 1600


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

I had a 4 door with a SR20 and lots of NOS, still on 12 inch rims and stock brakes, what a fookn dangerous handfull that thing was!!

Nothing better than the look on HSV owners faces when you'd keep up with them off the lights while smoking the little biscuits then once in 3rd or 4th pull away with ease while incredibly sideways, lol

There was a pic of it in NZ performance car some time ago with the caption "Do not race this car, you have been warned!!" :clap: 

Rob


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Step by step one gets to Rome.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Thrust said:


> Step by step one gets to Rome.


Looks stunning, is that the hybrid turbo we saw at the Endless-R stand at the Osaka Show with Rick? 

By the way you could at least use an other oil catchtank gum-pipe then your home made gardening hose . . :chuckle:


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

The Turbo is just a regular common-or-garden T88, and the garden hose is able to be used with both hot running water and cold, Chris. The turbo elbow is handmade from Titanium, BTW.


----------



## skylion (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2003)

Before:









During:









After:
Should be a few months...


----------



## madmark1 (Mar 27, 2003)




----------



## madmark1 (Mar 27, 2003)

Bandit said:


> A few of mine


Super impressive... but still a standard rad?


----------



## Bandit (Jul 2, 2004)

LOL  Not any more


----------



## scby rex (Jul 7, 2008)

any better pics of the Ti intake pipe?



Thrust said:


> Step by step one gets to Rome.


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

I know i know, its not a skyline.

But im helping out a friend bulild a S14 driftcar, using a Lexus V8 with twin turbo.

If moderators want they can remove the pic 





































:smokin:


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

Beautiful!
Where is everyone getting these polished fusebox covers from?? i looked iin the GTROC store but they are different. Anyone?





Bandit said:


> LOL  Not any more


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Asim R32GTR said:


>



BEAUTIFUL!! I just love the symetry of a twin turbo V8, looks very nice, should be a nice 750-800hp at least by the looks of it??

Any progress since these pix were taken?

Rob


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

Asim R32GTR said:


> I know i know, its not a skyline.
> 
> But im helping out a friend bulild a S14 driftcar, using a Lexus V8 with twin turbo.
> 
> ...


Damn,that's rude looking,aren't these supposed to be very lightweight also.


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)




----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

scby rex said:


> any better pics of the Ti intake pipe?


Not very good, but all I have right now...


----------



## HIRISK (Mar 15, 2008)

Here is my BNR32 GTR engine bay...


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)




----------



## Mr. Blue Eyes (Oct 8, 2006)




----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> BEAUTIFUL!! I just love the symetry of a twin turbo V8, looks very nice, should be a nice 750-800hp at least by the looks of it??
> 
> Any progress since these pix were taken?
> 
> Rob


Rob

Believe it or not, but this is sort of a "budget" build :chuckle: 
We did actually just use the stock manifolds and modified them. 
Engine is going to use E85 fuel. 
I think maybe the owner chose a bit to small exhaust housing on the turbo`s, but hopefully it will still make some decent power, hoping for 5-600 at the wheels to start with.
just hope the stock cams don run out of efficiency to early. 

I have to agree, this engine is a beauty. 
This is just pure sexual 

















The sump was finished just the other day, so the engine got put in the car a few days ago. Will put up more pic later when things get finished.

Asim


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

plumwerks said:


> Damn,that's rude looking,aren't these supposed to be very lightweight also.


Thanks

Yes they are very light weight. I dont remember the actual number, but it is not many kg heavier than the SR20.

Cheers
Asim


----------



## Bandit (Jul 2, 2004)

JBwangan said:


> Beautiful!
> Where is everyone getting these polished fusebox covers from?? i looked iin the GTROC store but they are different. Anyone?



Thanks mate

Mine came from Richard Bell at Rising Sun Performance about a year and a half ago. Not sure if he is doing them anymore?



Steve


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

Hugh Keir said:


>


Hugh,

What can you see here?










Phil


----------



## fuelburner (Oct 26, 2006)

Asim R32GTR said:


>


That looks like an extra from the Transformers movie. :smokin:


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Philip said:


> Hugh,
> 
> What can you see here?
> 
> ...


PMSL


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

Philip said:


> Hugh,
> 
> What can you see here?
> 
> ...



Phil,

I take it you don't like Cord's choice of colours!

Latest incarnation of the engine, going in my R32 Track car, has it with matt black instead of green, have to say that the black is somewhat easier on the eyes!

Cheers

Hugh


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

Hugh Keir said:


> Phil,
> 
> I take it you don't like Cord's choice of colours!
> 
> ...


Well the way I got it is, that it's not the color but the confusion that comes up by trying to figure out which parts are where located in your enginebay


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Hugh Keir said:


> I take it you don't like Cord's choice of colours!


Judging by Cords _Noddy_ colour scheme, I am begining to wonder if he is colour blind. Either that or he take pot luck and buys unlabled tins of paint!!:chuckle: :chuckle: 

Its a sweet set up though Hugh!! :smokin:


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

Scott,

It's a little bit sweeter than before now it has a dry sump system added to the bottom end.

It uses the same set-up that Keith has on his drag GTR.

Keith said that Rod got 2.5 bar oil pressure spinning the nose of the pump by hand prior to fitting the drive belt from the crank.

I am also moving the CDI boxes off the engine and behind the bulkhead when the engine goes into the R32 Track car.

Cheers

Hugh


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

Awesome looking engine bays man! The work and dedication that have gone in to them... wow.
Making me shy to put up my stock'ish looking one...


----------



## scby rex (Jul 7, 2008)

veerrryyy niiiiccceee! ^ [borat]


----------



## FULLY SIC (Oct 1, 2004)




----------



## Raiju (May 18, 2008)




----------



## boostinvert (Aug 16, 2007)

\


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

Just a few of our works....

Rb26 with Vcam









Rains Super Street R32 Engine









Street drag R32 engine









Mattias R33 GTR engine









Suginos 900~1000ps RB25









Endless Circuit car engine









750ps R34 Engine


----------



## frostmotorsport (Aug 10, 2007)

lovely pics there R... !!

have decided to pull my cam covers off to change the seals - figure I might as well paint them as they're the standard black and a bit tatty....

just can't decide what color!! car is black with no 'bling' in the engine bay -- but I'd like a nice color to spice it up a bit.... just can't decide! (not purple!)


----------



## Spearmint (Aug 7, 2005)

Frost, I'm painting mine at the moment. I've gone for a black crinkle finish, bit of polished metal and a little bit of blue.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

First pic taken by Dino some months ago. The 2nd pic is with the new
cover supplied by Miguel over at Newera. Has the "N" logo, very cool
looking item. Thank you so much for that brake fluid cap cover, reeally
sets it off now. I must get Dino to take another shot of the engine now.
No matter how many shots I take of the bay, it does not come close to
Dino's magic with the Canon.


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

BEAUTIFUL. This thread is pure car porn. Is the New Era caps available? looks awesome Hyrev.


----------



## Joeingo (May 11, 2006)

this thread is amazing, its like seeing a woman take her top off


----------



## KingSkyline77 (Jan 25, 2008)

Philip said:


> Hugh,
> 
> What can you see here?
> 
> ...



I see a 29. that is it.


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

a bit of colour!


----------



## Light-R (Apr 23, 2007)

its not as good as most in here, but its a work in progress


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Enough of the shiny stuff...*


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

hyrev,
When the hell did your car go a t04Z?
I have a magazine with your car featured in it (so is mine acually) with twin GT - SS's.
Fill me in tiger!!!!


----------



## DRE (Jun 27, 2008)

here a few pics of mine


----------



## Spearmint (Aug 7, 2005)

Built By SP Autos

Tuned By Abbey Motorsport



Engine Specifications:

RB25DET
Power & Torque:
Actual At The Hubs: 

000.0 bhp @ 0000rpm

000.0 ft/lb @ 0000rpm



Best 1/4 mile ET's:
12.93 @ 118.75 mph (235 Wide Street Tyres)
Turbocharger & Induction:
Apexi Induction Kit,

HKS Air Flow Adapter,

Custom Stainless Steel Cold Air Feed Pipe,

Custom Stainless Steel Turbo Intake Pipe,

Custom Stainless Steel One Piece Turbo Outlet to FMIC Inlet Pipework,

Custom Stainless Steel One Piece FMIC Outlet to Throttle Body Pipework,

Billet Turbocharger 4030 (Incredible Spool),

Hybrid GT Racing FMIC (780mm x 295mm x 78mm),

HKS SSQV,

RIPS Billet Aluminium 100mm Throttle Body,

RIPS Inlet Manifold,

6Boost Top Mount Turbo Manifold,

44mm Tial External Wastegate (1 BAR Spring),

Screamer Pipe,

Custom Braided Oil/Water Turbo Hoses,

Billet Turbocharger Blanket,

Aeroquip Fittings.

Fuel & Tuning:
Plateau Honed Bores,

Fully Balanced Bottom End (With Clutch),

86.5mm Wiseco Forged Pistons,

Eagle ESP 'H' Rods,

ACL Bearings,

ARP Con Rod Bolts,

ARP Head Studs,

N1 Oil Pump,

Abbey Motorsport Oil Pump Drive Collar,

N1 Water Pump,

RIPS Extended / Baffled Sump,

Oil Catch Tank,

ATI Damper Pulley (1000hp rated),

NISMO 280LPH Fuel Pump,

NISMO 740cc Injectors,

NISMO Fuel Pressure Regulator,

NISMO Thermostat,

Aluminium Racing Radiator (30% extra Cooling),

Splitfire Coilpacks,

HKS 1.2mm Headgasket,

Tomei Pon Cams (256 IN/EX, 8.5mm Lift),

Tomei Adjustable Cam Pulley (Exhaust),

Tomei Timing Belt,

HKS F-Con V-Pro (Tuned by Abbey Motorsport),

Greddy / Trust Profec Spec-B II (Max Boost ??BAR),

Apexi Turbo Timer,

Greddy 8's,

Billion Coolant Hoses,

Mocal 13 Row Oil Cooler,

Mag Oil Filter,

Only Ever Used 10W/50 Silkolene Pro Changed Every 4000 Miles.

Bling:
ESP Polished Turbo Housing And Cam Angle Sensor,

Evolution Foundry Coil Pack Cover,

Black Wrinkle (VHT) Painted Cam Covers And Cam Belt Cover,

Black Powder Coated Rad Mounts,

NISMO Oil Filler Cap Ratchet Type,

Attain Radiator Slam Panel,

Blue Silicon Hoses,

NISMO Fuel Cap.

Exhaust:
Custom 3" V-Band Downpipe With A Flexi-Join,

Custom Screamer Pipe,

Custom De-cat,

5Zigen Double Silencer Catback System,

Entire Exhaust System Heat Wrapped.

Drivetrain:
OS Giken Twin Plate Clutch,

C's Short Shifter Kit,

NISMO Strong Release Fork Pivot

NISMO Stainless Braided Clutch Hose,

NISMO Engine Mounts,

NISMO Transmission Mounts,

Silk Road Engine Torque Damper.

Weight reduction & transfer:
Spare Wheel Removed! 
Suspension, Wheels & Tyres:
17" Rota D1 Alloys,

Falken FK-452's All Round (245/40 Front - 255/40 Rear),

DBA Grooved Discs Front / Rear,

Yellow Stuff Pads Front / Rear,

Braided Brake Lines Front / Rear,

DOT 5.1 Brake Fluid,

Cusco Brake Cylinder Stopper,

HKS Kansai Front Strut Brace, 

R33 GTR Rear Strut Brace,

TEIN Superstreet Suspension,

TEIN EDFC.

Interior:
Defi Oil Temperature And Boost Gauge Mounted In A Japsalon Full 60mm A-Pillar Pod,

Defi EGT + AEM Wideband AFR Gauge Mounted In A Japsalon Full Dash Pod,

Blue LED Lit Dash Clocks,

Nismo Gear Knob,

Carbon Fibre Switch Panels + Gadget Surrounds.

Exterior:
Silver + Blue + Gold Pearl colour,

HID Kit 8000k (High beam + Main Beam),

GTST Bumper With Nismo Lip and N1 vents,

Cool Louvres Cut Into The Stock Bonnet,

Bonnet Struts,

R33 GTR Rear Spats,

GTR Rear Spoiler with Nismo Emblems,

Custom One-Off Illuminated Rear Panel,

B-Pillar Nismo Emblems,

Nismo Clear Side Repeaters,

Nismo Sunstrip.

Close on nearly £30K spent on the whole car! Approx £15K on the engine with it now being on it's third.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Piggaz said:


> hyrev,
> When the hell did your car go a t04Z?
> I have a magazine with your car featured in it (so is mine acually) with twin GT - SS's.
> Fill me in tiger!!!!


Good eye, but get your vision checked! That was a different car there.
It was built by Bean (Top Secret) for his father in the UK. Yes, it has 
GT-SS and is MPIII with similar goodies on it, but it is a completely different car.


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

My engine bay.


----------



## scby rex (Jul 7, 2008)

very NIIIICE!^


----------



## b19bstgtr33 (Oct 12, 2005)

heres some of my engine, old ones tho. well a year or so old as car is up on stands cos i have lost interest but thinking of keeping her and doing a few more bits to her.


----------



## scby rex (Jul 7, 2008)

If you dont want it, send it to me...I live in the US. jae, I thought they only sold a few v cam systems?


----------



## rockabilly (Oct 15, 2003)

mine rb26/30. all forged,4094r turbo,6 boost manifold, 50mm gate. quad plate.:thumbsup:


----------



## ratcapa (May 13, 2008)

Absolutely loving some of your engines, here's some of mine.


































RB26 N 124 U (Engine block and internals) 
N1 piston/rings 
N1 Rods 
N1 Oil pump 
N1 water pump 
Engine fully Balanced by Nissan 
TRUST metal head gasket 1.2mm 
TRUST strengthening valve springs 
TRUST T517Z turbine kit 
TRUST actuators 
TOMEI Pon cams R IN/EX250 lift 9.15 
TRUST adjustment type cam pulley 
TOMEI extreme stainless steel exhaust manifold 
TOMEI extreme stainless steel extension pipe 
TOMEI oil pan baffle plate 
TRUST clear timing belt cover 
TRUST timing belt 
TRUST suction kit 
TRUST aluminium pulley kit 
TRUST oil filler cap 
ESSENTIAL oil catch tank 
TRUST type R 3 layer type intercooler 
TRUST intercooler piping 
TRUST oil cooler kit 
TRUST all aluminium 3 layer type radiator 
ESSENTIAL radiator air reservoir tank 
ESSENTIAL radiator cap 
SAMCO silicon radiator hose 
NISMO 600cc fuel injector 
TRUST fuel delivery line 
NISMO bulk fuel pump 
NISMO fuel pressure regulator 
EARLS stain mesh fuel line 
TRUST air lynx x2 
NISMO bulk air flow meter x2 
NISMO Plenum 
TRUST front pipe 
KAKIMOTO muffler 

Other parts changed at the time of engine build: 
SAMCO silicon power steering hose kit 
SAMCO heater hose kit 
SAMCO silicon blow-by hose kit 
Brand-new air conditioner 

Enjoy


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

nice engine bay there ratcapa. Out of interest, where did you move the injector resistor pack to as I see that your oil filter relocation kit is in the space that it came out of????

TT


----------



## Light-R (Apr 23, 2007)

DRE.

i really want to have a setup like yours.

great mate.


----------



## shanef (Jun 8, 2006)

Asim R32GTR said:


> I know i know, its not a skyline.
> 
> But im helping out a friend bulild a S14 driftcar, using a Lexus V8 with twin turbo.
> 
> ...


wiggans clamps - thats certainly not a budget build :chuckle:


----------



## ratcapa (May 13, 2008)

tarmac terror said:


> nice engine bay there ratcapa. Out of interest, where did you move the injector resistor pack to as I see that your oil filter relocation kit is in the space that it came out of????
> 
> TT


Only a couple of weeks late, sorry.

Thanks for the compliment but i can't take the credit as all work was carried out by garage essential. I'm not entirely sure (new to skyline ownership) but the box which i think is the resistor pack is neatly tucked under the filter on the bracket itself.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Lou Rob (Aug 2, 2008)

Not quite a gtr, but a nissan all the same.
Its the skyline's baby brother, the gtir :thumbsup:

This is what i've been doing to my little Godzuki.




























(mods, feel free to delete if you like.)


----------



## miragev (Apr 11, 2007)

Lou Rob said:


> Not quite a gtr, but a nissan all the same.
> Its the skyline's baby brother, the gtir :thumbsup:
> 
> This is what i've been doing to my little Godzuki.
> ...


all very nice 
that exhaust manifold looks like it took a few hours to get lined up and welded good job :thumbsup:


----------



## Bite Me (Aug 29, 2005)

Lou Rob,

What blow off valve is that?

Cos i got the same on my R33

Cheers

Grant


----------



## Lou Rob (Aug 2, 2008)

Bite Me said:


> What blow off valve is that?


Its APEX'I twin chamber blow off valve


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

yeah its an apexi,

nice to see yourve kept with it after all these years


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

My wife's monster engine bay










It is a 2000 Toyota bB 1.5L
Mods are Cusco tower brace, Blitz drop in air filter, new NGK Iridium IX plugs and a pink
sweat band for the power steering cap - gotta make it girlie somehow. Those are the
only mods under the hood so far, will not be doing much else to it since we will not have 
it much longer. I just detailed the bay earlier this morning, let's see how long it lasts


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

the bB rocks paul!


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Sorry for the delay in reply!*



scby rex said:


> jae, I thought they only sold a few v cam systems?


The initial run was very limited, but the results and response were so good they produce them in limited quantities - the cost makes it a restricted market.

But it is an essential mod for an RB26, IMO.

The engine spec that sits under the V-Cam:

Nismo RB26N1 bare engine 
N1 water pump (improved flow & less cavitation)
Reinforced cylinder block head bolt boss
Increased sump capacity
1.2mm oil restrictor
N1 head with 0.5mm overbore (2598cc)
Cryogenically hardened N1 crankshaft
Wossner forged & cryogenically hardened pistons
Abbey Motorsport reinforced & cryogenically hardened con-rods
ACL Race Series conrod & crankshaft bearings
Tomei sump baffle kit
Tomei high flow (larger drive gears) oil pump
HKS 1.2mm metal head gasket
Tomei Procam Spec 2 cam kit (270 degree inlet & outlet with 10.25mm lift)
HKS V-Cam System Step 1 Type B (variable 248-278 degree inlet; replaces Procam inlet camshaft)
HKS vernier cam pulleys
HKS kevlar reinforced timing belt
Trust metal intake & throttle gaskets
HKS front pipe & decat gaskets
Greddy Iridium 08 Racing sparkplugs
Tomei fuel pump, fuel regulator & 600cc injectors on stock rail

Lots of ancilliary mods, but the basics are GT-SS, management by EVC6, F-Con V Pro piggyback on Mine's VX-ROM with AEM wideband lambda.


----------



## DeanN (Jun 2, 2007)

*Engine bay*

Done a bit here and there recently. Latest additions are the Greddy slam panel and stainless fuse box cover.


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

looking smart there Dean


----------



## dylan (Jan 12, 2006)

any more pics


----------



## skylion (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

skylion said:


>


Are they polished or chromed??


----------



## Stachi (Jan 26, 2008)

Me likes! Show and go!

Marc


----------



## boyzee (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## MigMaster (Sep 10, 2008)

*daily driven R32*

http://img261.imageshack.us/img261/6281/m0569b9f8ccfcf40b8d80bero0.jpg

http://img137.imageshack.us/img137/1291/ma846576e06bcc367a06dd7th1.jpg

http://img134.imageshack.us/img134/518/ma90fe6b14d0793b0dea2c8wu6.jpg

http://img261.imageshack.us/img261/9762/mcea107eaaf73ed9ad45646yh7.jpg


----------



## skylion (Apr 1, 2007)

pupsi said:


> Are they polished or chromed??


All Chromed


----------



## tokes (Jul 16, 2006)

Pretty basic, stock other than the apex'i pods, filter relocation, and the powdercoated covers. But I think they look gooooood


----------



## tomek (Apr 4, 2008)

They don't come much sexier then this 











Stay tuned


----------



## waynegts (Nov 23, 2006)

not many gtsts there so heres mine,


----------



## brett21 (Apr 20, 2005)

*My Mates R32 GTR.*

23000 mile only! 








[/IMG]


----------



## alex2005 (Jun 14, 2007)

^^^^^ dam me buddy!!! thats clean:chuckle:


----------



## R34 lover... (Nov 20, 2006)

Missing the twin turbo sign here.. but it is on now


----------



## madmark1 (Mar 27, 2003)

Here's mine, just back from Abbey.


----------



## fuelburner (Oct 26, 2006)

Mine..










I'm still collecting bits, so far I have but not yet fitted.

R32 Nismo Turbos
HKS Turbo Elbows
HKS Hard Pipe Kit (Turbo to AFM's)
Sard 650cc Injectors
Nismo AFM's
PFC Boost Controller Kit
Shed load more braided hose

Bits I still need are.

Turbo Gasket Set
Uprated Fuel Pump (Don't know what's already fitted)
Anything else that I've forgotten. :nervous:


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

fuelburner said:


> Anything else that I've forgotten. :nervous:


That plastic fuel rail looks a bit shabby!!!  :banned:  LOL



The GTROC should soon be offering R34 etched covers for the ABS etc.
I love the braided hoses though.


----------



## phat_gadgy (Jan 23, 2005)

Perhaps not the best photo, but here goes


----------



## M SKinner (Feb 19, 2007)

As of today:










Technically not my engine bay I will admit... But thats my engine, dummy fitted in an engine bay in NZ


----------



## M SKinner (Feb 19, 2007)

whoops double post


----------



## jamesskyline153 (May 16, 2006)

Not many 1JZ-GTE so here's mine..


----------



## Taiquri (Jan 15, 2007)

My old engine..


----------



## scby rex (Jul 7, 2008)

got any hi res pics? I love this setup.:thumbsup:




JBwangan said:


> The car has been slightly updated from this but I can't take any new pics yet cause' it's sitting over at the shop.


----------



## GTR-guy (Feb 13, 2006)

Here a pic of my old R32 GT-R. Nothing special, but it was pretty clean!
I hope to make my R33 GT-R look this good under the bonnet!


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

scby rex said:


> got any hi res pics? I love this setup.:thumbsup:


Here some new pics!


----------



## boostdead33 (Jan 5, 2008)

*smoothed engine bay*

just finished smoothing my engine bay off and the motor should be back in very soon..








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

[email protected]%# me Jay, your car absolutely rocks!


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

DarkChild said:


> [email protected]%# me Jay, your car absolutely rocks!


LOL! thank you sir. Means alot coming from you my fellow storm trooper.


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

A pic of my Stagea engine bay








Close up


----------



## seagullbob (Mar 12, 2008)

my engine bay after rebuild


----------



## scby rex (Jul 7, 2008)

JBwangan said:


> LOL! thank you sir. Means alot coming from you my fellow storm trooper.


Thanks for the updated pics....perfect, I love that setup. :bowdown1:


----------



## jjpea (Aug 25, 2007)

boostdead33 said:


> just finished smoothing my engine bay off and the motor should be back in very soon..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't stand puzzles. Good luck. What is the exterior color?
JP


----------



## boostdead33 (Jan 5, 2008)

its yet to be finished hopefully in the next couple of weeks. It did look like this though, now the whole car is getting painted the same blue







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

This is mine ....


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

sparks said:


> This is mine ....


Amazing! Very nice.


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)




----------



## littlewozzer (Feb 3, 2009)

Not a GTR but.....................


----------



## Tune-R (May 26, 2006)

This was mine 18 months ago, should look a bit different when i hopefully get the car back this week after its extended rebuild vacation:thumbsup:


----------



## Moschops (Sep 3, 2002)

Got a way to go yet


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

looks super lite buddy!

bob


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

well i fitted a new tomei oil cap today, lol ...its not worth another engine bay pic


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Is it lighter than the original one Matty?

bob


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Nope ...


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

so......


----------



## frostmotorsport (Aug 10, 2007)

ok. before....










and after!



















(sorry, taken with phone rather than camera)


----------



## Ant GTR (Jul 20, 2003)

sparks said:


> This is mine ....


That's very cool, thought it was a black & white picture at first until i noticed little bits of colour on the connetors etc! 

Must have taken a while to acheive that. 

I want my engine bay to look just like that


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Mine since i changed a few things around.










bob


----------



## olah.inc (Mar 11, 2009)

Ant GTR said:


> That's very cool, thought it was a black & white picture at first until i noticed little bits of colour on the connetors etc!
> 
> Must have taken a while to acheive that.
> 
> I want my engine bay to look just like that


dito! thats clean ass hell :thumbsup:


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Worlds quickest and fastest RB30:


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

Mine when I first got the car:










And how it looks today. Ive removed the bonnet heatshield, re-painted the rad brackets and bonnet stay, polished up the throttle brackets, replaced the old strutbrace stickers, replaced the worn fusebox cover, painted the cam covers in a crackle red and put on an R34 engine plaque.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Here's mine, going for the reduced weight theme.


----------



## stumpybrown (Apr 4, 2006)

Loving the tidied up look dan, nice and clean.


----------



## IrishGTR (May 30, 2007)

Photo Album
Not a great quality pic but you get the idea!!


----------



## two_evil (Apr 10, 2009)

*Twin Hks 3037's*



























Not finished yet but you get the idea. Twin HKS 3037's


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

^^^
WOW!

bob


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Thats swish


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

I havent got a picture as such of my R34 GTR bay.. But here is one of my Civic.. lol!


----------



## two_evil (Apr 10, 2009)

fourtoes said:


> ^^^
> WOW!
> 
> bob


Will get more pics when it is finished it looks heaps better with alloy rad twin fans and the cold pipe hooked up to the throttle body.


----------



## Binty (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## seagullbob (Mar 12, 2008)

my engine bay doesnt look anything like it did in my picture its an empty hole now gutted


----------



## Miller99Skyline (Jan 7, 2007)

Scott said:


> Here's mine:


Well now, that's different. I mean that in a good way. What is this painted with? I'm also assuming it sprayed as a high heat paint. Sure is different from Polished or Chromed.

Would like to know, thanks man!


----------



## gtr-r33 (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

mine at the moment , not finished yet though


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Miller99Skyline said:


> Well now, that's different. I mean that in a good way. What is this painted with? I'm also assuming it sprayed as a high heat paint. Sure is different from Polished or Chromed.
> 
> Would like to know, thanks man!


Thanks for the kind words. 

Its painted the same as my R32, Nissan's WV2, its an R34 colours.

Its just regular cellulose paint, the same that went on the body, but nothing gets that hot to discolour it, especially with the amount of miles it does any way. You my be in trouble with a set of big top mounts, by its a great finished helped out by an excellent master sprayer. :bowdown1:


----------



## vizibledog (Jul 3, 2006)

Here's a sneak preview of a work in progress


----------



## b19bstgtr33 (Oct 12, 2005)

heres mine, but a few things have changed since these such as a gd cooling panel and a top secret breather/water tank.


----------



## chippy (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## tomek (Apr 4, 2008)

Still needs some work.


----------



## Mr HYDE (Nov 13, 2007)

*this is my new 900 + engine*


----------



## Sam 95 (Mar 22, 2008)

My Dads (N4smo 700 on here) engine bay 
It was built by RK Tuning 3 years ago


----------



## Andy Kain (Sep 3, 2004)

Heres one of mine, lots of work to do over the winter though.


----------



## godzirra (Sep 16, 2009)

M SKinner said:


> As of today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


v8? patrol engine?


----------



## Huy (Jun 5, 2008)

Wow, all these big singles make me want one, too.


----------



## jambo 32gtr (Apr 1, 2009)

heres mine


----------

